# Medicated IUI and over stimming



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya  

Just want to pick your brains if I can. 

I have started a medicated cycle - had a scan on CD 7 - I had 3 follies at 10mm and then some smaller ones aswell, I was told that if I have more than 2 follies of 13mm then we will have to abandon the cycle  

I have another scan tomorrow to see whats going on. 

Has anyone else here overstimmed on a medicated IUI? I am only on 50 IU of puregon so not a high dose at all. 

The homerton said that if I do overstim this month then they will have a new plan for me for next month. Maybe thats starting on a higer dose then reducing it - I am not sure though.

Can anyone advise me on what happened to them?

I am worrying that if I have overstimmed now - will I again? 

I can carry on doing natural IUI's, but I know I the success rates are higher with meds. But as we are using donor sperm, and I am only 29 with no fertility problems I wonder if the meds will help me anyway?


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi honey, 

I have had medicated IUI's but fortunately have never overstimmed!  More than 2 seems very conservative honey - I am sure my clinic would have abandoned if over 3. 

If the worst does happen and it is abandoned they can do a lot to make sure that it doesn't happen again.  Reducing your medication, not injecting as much or changing the medication. I don't have any problems with ovulation either but my clinic didn't do unmedicated IUI - I think they want to give it the best possible chance of working. 

I hope that 2 of your follies take the lead and the others stop growing and that the IUi will go ahead as planned for you honey. 

Best of luck  

Nicola 

xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks very much for your reply. 

I know 2 follies max is rather conservative isn't it!! They may let me go ahead with 3 - Ill have to just wait and see. 

Thanks for your time!!

Good luck to you aswell xxx


----------



## georgiecat (May 7, 2005)

Hi Emnjo,

I have reviewed your post. Theres no reason that you would necessarily over respond on a future cycle providing your drug dose is slightly altered and/or carefully monitiored. Even if you do have no fertility problems sometimes the drugs can make you produce more than one follicle which can help increase your chances. Also the administration of drugs can help time the IUI more accurately. 

Because the other questions you are asking are.....

Has anyone else here overstimmed on a medicated IUI?

and

Can anyone advise me on what happened to them?

I am going to move your post because members cannot reply to you on this page, I'll move it to somewhere where other members should be able to answer you questions,

Good luck,
George


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ,

I was set to have 100mg clomid but had a hunch that was more than i needed so asked to take less - took 50mg and overstimmed. This was on a clomid only cycle where i had at least 3 mature follies. Went down to 25mg for the following IUI and bingo BFP (sadly this bubs wasn't to be), next cycle same again but with one follie and bingo she's a little cutie.

I agree with extra watching of your meds and your cycle IF you overstim on this one (don;t forget to still have loads of BMS if you do have to abandon - you never know!) then the next one may go for gold.

Good luck! Love Charlie xxx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

Have you had your scan today?
On all my Day 7 scans I've have 3+ follies, but on my Day 9 scans I usually only have 2 or 3 dominant ones and so have never abandoned through over stim. 
I know everyone is different, but Day 7 has always been too early to decide for me.

Hope your scan was OK?

Warbabe


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey!

Well I must be the same as you then, I only have 3 follies now - one 16mm and 2 12mm - so I hope that only 2 mature even more. Having another scan 2mrw.. How big have your follies been when you have the trigger shot?

Thanks

Emma


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

1st IUI
I had 2 at 16mm on the Friday, took trigger shot on Sunday and Basting on Monday - Got BFP but m/c

2nd IUI
I had 2, 1 at 19mm and the other at 20mm, took trigger shot that day with basting following day - Got BFN

3rd IUI
I had 2, 1 at 16mm and the other at 17mm again on Friday took trigger shot on Sunday with basting Monday - Got BFN

On all of these I had other smaller ones aroun 10-12mm and still went ahead. I'm glad I keep a diary!!

Best of luck for tomorrow,
Warbabe


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

warbabe said:


> 1st IUI
> I had 2 at 16mm on the Friday, took trigger shot on Sunday and Basting on Monday - Got BFP but m/c
> 
> 2nd IUI
> ...


Thanks for this! Very usefull...

So far (from the 2 at the homerton - I had 2 LWC but they were not done properly : ( )

1st IUI - Natural IUI - 1 follie at 24mm - trigger shot that day then 24 hours later
2nd Natural IUI - 1 follie at 23mm - trigger shot that day then IUI 24 hours later.

I think when you do a medicated cycle though the follies don't have to be as big?

I'll let you know how my scan goes today!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey hey



Just had my scan - all is fine only one big follie at 20mm and the other 2 are 13mm, so IUI is 2mrw...

I was chatting to the consultant about medical IUI's and the higher success rate etc and was a bit upset in the end.. He said that people that have failed 2 natural IUI's would be classed as having unexplained infertility. I am not sure if I believe this though!!

I just feel as thought this is never going to work


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey emnjo, 

Don't be upset honey - just have lots of PMA that this IUI is going to work for you.  I sometimes get the feeling (rightly or wrongly) that unexplained infertility is just banded about when they don't know what else to say!! I am extremely frustrated by also being unexplained  

All the best of luck to you honey!

xxx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey, that's great news. 

You'll soon be in the 2WW, so new worries coming up!!

Good Luck, i'll be thinking and    for you.
Warbabe


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just came across this question and thought Id reply.

I over stimulated on several occasions during the whole iui process and the funny thing was, although I cant truly remember the doses what I can tell you is the same dose over several months had quite amazing differences.  More than a few occasions I found that the dose didnt get me to respond well enough so they would send me away with more injections (sometimes a few actually) and we would still only get 1 follicle at all!!!!  Then the same dosage I would overstimulate which I  could never quite understand.  The fertility nurses used to say, its an unknown science and if they knew how to get it spot on it would be so much easier. Trial and error was their answer!!! (and the fact is that your body doesnt respond identical every month to the same dosage and medication apparently.)  I am delighted to say however as you will see below , my very last one worked, we had decided to give up after the final one!!!  6th iui ( but 9 months of stimulated cycles later ) it finally happened.  Just goes to show  

The very best of luck and stay postive!!
Love MRs Dee


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
just wanted to add my little bit  I had my second IUI on 7th nov and had 5 follies (2.4, 2.3, 2.2, 1.5, 1.4) is this overstimulating? I only had 50iu of puregon.Maybe my clinic went ahead because of my age (39) also my trigger shot was 36 hours before IUI 
Best of Luck emnjo and everyone else on 2ww 
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been on 150u of Puregon (during my 5th cycle, during my first it was only 50u, each cycle it was a bit more!) and only had 2 follies, so I don't know much about overstimming.

I also have been marked down as "unexplained", I have always said it is because they just haven't found anything yet!  There must be something or we would be pregnant, wouldn't we?  DH is more of the "perhaps there is nothing to find, and what is, is" philosophy, which just infuriates the h*ll out of me!  We have had so many heated debates about that one!  In the beginning they said "we will try IUI and see if it works", another indication that they had no idea what was going on and would just try it on the off chance it worked - which it hasn't so far!  

Mrs Dee, hopefully I get the same luck as you with my 6th IUI in the New Year!

Emnjo - good luck!!!!  We will be following your progress!

Sue


----------

